
The LG G5 and Galaxy S7 won’t support Android 6.0’s adoptable storage - noja
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/02/the-lg-g5-and-galaxy-s7-wont-support-android-6-0s-adoptable-storage/
======
noja
The feature has been disabled so that users will not get confused.

